# subscription cancelled???????



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 19, 2008)

paypal have just informed me my LHCF subcription has been cancelled! why??????

i have not cancelled it 

PLEASE ADVISE


----------



## firecracker (Aug 19, 2008)

You remember Roger?  He had a chorus in a song it went a lil something like this "I dont want cha no mo!" Sorry I'm feeling way stupider than normal.


----------



## Aveena (Aug 19, 2008)

Cancelled??  Did it say when?  You can still log in right?    I say if you can log in you should be ok.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 19, 2008)

you're a mess FC

Demi, it says cancelled today by user 

i have not cancelled it, i have e-mailed them and told them to reinstate.

i'm gonna stay logged in at all times, cos i'm afraid its not gonna allow me back on!!!!


----------



## firecracker (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm sure it was some kinda glitch. You will be in it to win it!


----------



## poookie (Aug 19, 2008)

Have you changed your credit card / bank information on Pay Pal?  I changed credit cards, and my LHCF subscription renewal was cancelled.  No big deal


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 19, 2008)

^^^^^^
That's probably what happened, it happened to me before.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 19, 2008)

poookie said:


> Have you changed your credit card / bank information on Pay Pal? I changed credit cards, and my LHCF subscription renewal was cancelled. No big deal


 

your smart 

lol, yeah i changed the details last week.

what should i do now to reinstate?


----------



## poookie (Aug 19, 2008)

i say, just go ahead and re-subscribe when your subscription runs out normally.  i think if you try and re-subscribe again, you'd pay an unnecessary 6.50.  there might be an easier way to do this, but i'm gonna wait it out, lol


----------



## beverly (Aug 19, 2008)

What happened is either your banking information expired or changed in paypal, and automatically any subscriptions that you had which were set to re-occur (autorenew) were automatically cancelled - however your current subscription is good until it expires (which is 365 days from the date you originally paid). 

Therefore your subscription with us will not automatically renew at the end of your subscription period, you will have to click the subscribe link again if you wish to re-subscribe at the end of your subscription period.  

*(Please share the info with your hair friends because this question comes up all the time on this forum)*


----------

